

Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts? - leoh

Mine are: radiolab, the economist podcasts, and the new yorker podcasts. Would love to learn about other podcasts that people love.
======
mlwarren
In no particular order, my favorites are:

    
    
      Various podcasts from the BBC: Discovery, Documentaries, Science Hour
      The Joe Rogan Experience
      Stuff You Should Know
      The Freelancers' Show
      The Tim Ferriss Show
      Dan Carlin's Hardcore History
      Freakonomics Radio

------
bryanbraun
Favorite Web-related ones:

    
    
        The Web Ahead
        The Changelog
        O'Reilly Radar
        TLDR
    

Other Topics:

    
    
        Radiolab (Science)
        99 Percent Invisible (Design)

------
lfx
shoptalkshow.com not very informative, but fun to listen.

------
hashtag
ATP

